
Grape Desktop - chaostheory
http://tayasui.com/Grape.html
======
pdubroy
Looks like an interesting concept, but it appears to be just that, a concept.
Very cool though.

In a lot of ways, it looks similar to BumpTop (<http://bumptop.com>), although
without the physics.

------
breily
I can't seem to find any way to actually install this - I'm guessing its just
a concept instead of an actual desktop environment or wm. Pretty pointless if
theres nothing beyond 'It would be cool if a computer behaved like this'.

